# Other Options?



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi other than Origin or the RFC, can anybody recommend another clinic or Dr that they found particularly good for IVF.  I would like to hear about options even from the South of Ireland or Scotland. Thanks!


----------



## dandygirl (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Yellowhope

there's a few of us attending GCRM in Glasgow over the coming months. Me and hubby are due to visit in a couple of weeks and we'll let you know how we get on. the thread is below... GCRM in 2011... we are also in the process of trying to get on the NHS list with the RFC so at the moment its all going on. We visited Origin and Sims in Dublin before we decided to go with GCRM as they appear to have a great reputation and have been more than helpful anytime we've been in contact. But ultimately the decision is up to you! best of luck!


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Dandy
I would love to hear how you get on in GCRM.  Went to Origin last time found Dr Brett excellent but she is no longer at Origin.  She was appointed lead clinician at the end of last year and she has moved on already. I would loved to have had her again but as shes not there I want to explore other options.


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

i would def recommend dr traub in RFC..

good luck pet..

Jenna xx


----------

